# Boat pinned in the Upper Taos Box



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*Rope also*

Also, a throw rope had to be cut in a small rapid just below Boulder Fan drop. It should be out of play as it is in an area that is not one of the kayaking lines. But felt that it be wise to mention it.
Thanks, Atom...


----------

